
Neo4j 1.2 Final - Prêt-à-Porter - DanielRibeiro
http://blog.neo4j.org/2010/12/neo4j-12-final-pret-porter.html
======
zanek
I was starting to get excited about neo4j until I saw the pricing list for
closed src apps & that you have to register with them to use just one instance
of the free commercial server

~~~
sleight42
That is a major bummer! Although the Neo4j team didn't exactly make this
information easy to find.

Neo4j is released on AGPL. Their subscriptions allow you to pay to legally
(IANAL so anyone want to step in here?) circumvent the AGPL and buy support

Price list: <http://neotechnology.com/price-list>

~~~
emileifrem
How can we improve? We certainly don't want to hide our choice of licensing.
Currently it's at the top of the <http://neo4j.org> page, immediately after
the introductory description of a what a graph database is:

"Neo4j is released under a dual free software/commercial license model (which
basically means that it’s open source under the AGPLv3 but if you’re
interested in using it with closed source software, then you must buy a
commercial license)." (<http://neo4j.org>)

Also, we have an AGPLv3 logo on our web page, there's a LICENSE.txt in our
release tarballs, we mention it at the end of every presentation we give, and
Neo4j is tagged with AGPL on sites like Freshmeat
(<http://freshmeat.net/projects/neo4j>).

Please let me know how we can make it easier to find!

-EE

------
taylorbuley
Been looking to try out a graph database. Basically, the data types are edges,
nodes and the connections between them?

------
maverhick
Any other decent competitors for neo4j?

